

Ask HN: GIS developers experienced with Mapbox/Leaflet? - tixocloud

Hi,<p>I am trying to overlay clickable census tracts polygons on my map. Obviously this is going to make performance terrible since there are so many objects. I am wondering if there&#x27;s someone experienced whom I can chat with to get some ideas on how to make it better? I&#x27;ve heard about UTFGrid but am not quite sure how to implement that?<p>Thanks
======
skram
Are you willing to use a third party platform to host the data on? Check out
CartoDB.com

Mark S / @Skram

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks. Yes, I'm willing to use a third party platform - we're using Mapbox at
the moment. I'll check it out.

